# Rat names?



## Aidybug

Please share your rat's names and the meanings behind them! I would love to hear some of the creative names and if they were inspired by something in your life.


----------



## Shadow <3

Hehe, my names don't really have "deep" meanings but here we go:


First I had Shadow, Sonic, and Ninja. Shadow and Sonic comes from the Sonic series, something I loved watching when younger. My brother chose the name Ninja, but I initially wanted Tails to go with the other's names.

Then I got Latte and Blackberry, both just named for foods that reminded me of their color.

And finally I got Cookie and Cream. These girls were named as a pair, and to complement the names my two older girl (Latte and Berry) have.


And now I can joke that we have a full breakfast in the cage, with coffee (Latte) and Cream complemented with a Cookie and fruit (Blackberry)! XD


----------



## TinyDragon89

I named them Nyx, Clio and Iris, all after Greek Goddesses. I love Greek mythology, other than that no real reason for naming them that.


----------



## Phoene

Rats: Wren Phoebe Scuttlebutt, Phoebe Jay Scuttlebutt, Lark Phoenix Tinypaw.
Dog: Sir Theodore Digby Chicken Caesar.
Dove: Tinker La Stulta Kolombo.

The rats (as you can tell) are all named after a bird and for a last name it is something about them. When I got Phoebe and Wren (sisters) they always were scuttling around with their cute little butts! Lark had such tiny paws! She was only 5 weeks old when I got her but still!
Theo is named after a tv show character (Sir Digby Chicken Caesar) and we added in the Theodore because we wanted to call him Theo for short.
Tinker La Stulta Kolombo in Esperanto means Tinker the stupid dove. I can tell you that the name really fits for her.

We have had many other pets but they did not have such long names (Pippy, Chico, Sheepskin, Bonny Prince Charlie, Pirdy, Gypsy ect...)

I know you asked for just the rats but you get all the names of my pets!


----------



## rattiemom4life

None of my names have any special meanings. My oldest two (4 months old) are Elliot and Finnigan (Finn for short). I have two new babies who are about 6-8 weeks old and I am thinking of Mac and Duncan but that's not set in stone just yet.


----------



## FinneganandRemy

My rats names are
Males-
Havoc - when he was younger he was mischievous 
Sawyer - fits his name 
Cupid - has an arrow shaped marking on back
Teddy - Fiancés heart rat, he immediately called him teddy as soon as he met him 
Females- 
Danny - full name is Daenerys after a GOT character 
Alaina - fiancé named her 
Bailey - named after a wwe superstar
Rhaegal - named after the dragon in GOT
Daisy - Daisy and violet are sisters and my fiancé named Daisy so I gave violet a matching name
Violet
Sprite - same as oakley 
Oakley - no reason, just looked like the name fit her 
Freaky-Ki - she’s hairless and my fiancé refuses to call her anything other than “freak” so I named her Freaky-ki so I can call her “Kiki” 
Minnie - came with name 
Dahlia - no real reason 
Sugar - she is super sweet and old and needed a sweet name


----------



## blackjack

My boys are all named after favourite characters from A Song of Ice and Fire/Game of Thrones. I have Petyr, Tyrion, Bronn, and Tormund.


----------



## Steffy

Officially mine are Blaze and Bijou. Blaze came with the name. I wanted something nice and cute for the other one and to me Bijou sounded like it goes with her cinnamon colour and her small size.
It's a pain to call her Bijou though as the French and English emphasis of syllables are just opposing each other and it irritates me mangling up the French - I guess I' a nerd I started calling her Monsterchen instead (the 'chen' is the German version of saying cute and little) - true to her nature - cute but annoying at times
So Blaze is Blazy and Bijou is Monsterchen (to me) or 'The Little One' (to my husband).


----------



## Steffy

I was toying with naming Bijou Hazel and then abbreviating the two to Blazy and Hazy - a friend of mine had a laughing fit hearing my suggestion and said "Really, you want to give them stoner names?"
Naive me guessed not.


----------



## Basiltheplant

My Rats:
Tumbles- 26 month old female, dumbo eared, champagne berkshire 
Mew- 21 month old neutered male, top eared, black hooded
Onyx- 5 month old female, top eared, black berkshire
Nimbus- 5 month old female, top eared, champagne berkshire, rex

My Foster Rats:
Thunder- 15 month old male, top eared, champagne hood
Lightening- 15 month old male, top eared, champagne hood with a lightening bolt shaped white spot on head
Storm- 18 or 20 month old male, top eared, grey hood


----------



## raqathta

I know it's late to reply to this post, but I find the topic very interesting. I tend towards fancy names for my rats. A little critter needs a big handle. My first rat was Beauregard, and my second Marcellus. My third, however, is Jimmy. You know, if you concentrate on a rattie long enough it tells you its name. This is what Jimmy did. I watched him in the tank at the pet store and suddenly knew his name. Another rattie I studied at the store, but didn't buy, was Bernard. Yet another was Peter/Petie. I wonder if anybody else gets their rat names this way! A friend of mine gives her rats French names, because the vet she gets them from is French (though their first rat was Remy, named after the star of Ratatouille)!


----------



## Mizzely

We're big Marvel friends here, so mine are the last names of some of our favorite superheroes' most common identity. 

Stark - Tony Stark (Iron Man)
Parker - Peter Parker (Spider-man)
Wilson - Wade Wilson (Deadpool)


----------



## desdisques

This is a fun topic!

Floyd - Ever since I started liking Pink Floyd in High School I wanted to name a pet Floyd. Floyd is a gray silvermane. After I named them all I was researching their name meanings and I found out Floyd meant gray or gray haired. What an amazing coincidence.

Twiggy - My first thought was Twig, but I liked Twiggy better. Like the model Twiggy Lawson. Twiggy is a rex and I feel like the name really suits a rex.

Roger - Named from a character in the Outlander series. I especially like "Rog" as a nickname.


----------



## infraredhawk

Mizzely said:


> We're big Marvel friends here, so mine are the last names of some of our favorite superheroes' most common identity.
> 
> Stark - Tony Stark (Iron Man)
> Parker - Peter Parker (Spider-man)
> Wilson - Wade Wilson (Deadpool)


Absolutely love these names btw.

I really struggled with names originally bc I thought I was only going to get two boys and then I ended up with three.
I eventually settled on Hiiro, Duo, and Trowa, three of the five Gundam pilots from the 1999 anime Gundam Wing. I don't really watch anime anymore, but I grew up on that show and it really meant a lot to me.


----------



## Fu-Inle

Started with a hobbit theme (Merry, Pippin, Sam). But now switched to an animal theme (Bandicoot, Possum, Roo, Badger, Wombat)


----------



## Steffy

Bandicoot is quite fitting
I saw a bandicoot two weeks ago - I first thought it was a very large rat! On closer inspection the snout was way too long and the tail rather too short


----------



## Phoene

My next rats are going be named Chimp and Bonobo or maybe Loris and Baboon.


----------



## ChloeJ

Before I got my rats, I made a little list of names with their meanings and waited until I saw the rats to make my decision. I knew I wanted names that only had one syllable because it would be quite a mouthful to talk about two rats with long names.
My black hooded rat is named Beau. It means 'beautiful' in French. As soon as I saw the little guy at the Humane Society, I knew he was a Beau. He's my beautiful little boy.
My albino rat is named Ace. It took me a little while to come up with his name, nothing really stood out to me. It actually took me 3 days after I got him to settle on the name Ace. There was no meaning behind it like Beau's name, but Ace just really looks like an Ace. I was also thinking about Jay for him. It just wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Blur Of Fuzz

Dip (my male rat) earned his name because it looks like he's been _dipped_ in white paint.


----------



## Blur Of Fuzz

I also have a rat named Ellie. Her name means "Shining Light".


----------



## Jemma.Rats

My two boys are named Milo and Casper. Casper has his name because of how extremely shy he is. So it was based on Casper the Ghost. Milo has not really a meaning behind his name. Just thought it suited him Then my girl is named Olive (sometimes called Ollie) Olive was originally named Ollie until we found out she wasn't a boy. Then it went to Olive. I originally called her Ollie because how tiny she is. Then I have 9, 4 day old babies without names


----------



## DesertRats

*Violet*

This is Violet. She came to us in a rather unique way. A friend of ours who has 6 children of her own was fostering 3 kittens and 2 chicks. Our friend sent a couple of her older children (13 and 16) to the local pet store for food, and lo and behold the children come back with a tiny (maybe week old) baby rat they wanted to save. Of course our friend couldn't say no, so they she was caring for 3 kittens, 2 chicks and now a tiny baby ratty. So my partner was up visiting at this friends house, and is obviously pleasantly surprised to see a tiny ratty bb among the kittens and chickens she was wantin to visit with. Of course, all these animals AND 6 human children is a lot to handle for our friend, and since my partner has owned rats in the past (she swore them off for a few years after a heavy loss) we decided we should give this little girl a better life than living with a random assortment of other baby animals. This all leads up to the reason we named her Violet: one of our friend's children is named Buttercup (middle name but it's what she goes by) and she had become the most attached to Violet. Buttercup had named her Laura, which we just don't much like for a rat. So we renamed her and gave her a flower theme in honor of Buttercup. Violet is my first ever rat, and I was stunned by the level of love and adoration that overcme me so quickly for this tiny creature!!(3 Pics included: Sleeping In Hand is her first picture, Then her as she is growing, and one of her in her favorite spot napping)


----------



## DesertRats

*Matilda*

This is Matilda: We adopted her from an accidental litter as a companion for Violet; We were fortunate enough to find her within a week of getting Violet, and Matilda is only about one week younger than Violet is!! We were able to take her home after she was properly weened and decided to name her Matilda because she is one of the most active, mischievous and exploratory rats my partner has ever had in her life!! We thought the name fit her, and went with Violet, well!! As the pictures will show, Matilda is a dumbo so my nickname for her is Dumby (with an emphasis on the B).


----------



## Lunchy

My fire two boys were Rick (still with us) and Morty after the TV show. Rick is a roan and Morty was a black Berkshire so their colourings matched the characters.

We adopted Charlie who already had his name, he's a variagated hooded blaze weird mix. Yesterday we brought home 2 baby bucks who we've called Mac and Dennis, so now we have Charlie, Mac and Dennis from It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia.

I like human names from TV shows


----------



## Steffy

We have two new additions as well: Blanky the Brave and Cheeky the Scardy Rat. We adopted them two weeks ago, they were the last two of an accidental litter (about 10 weeks old) and came with the names Blank (agouti without special markings) and Cheeky (agouti berkshire).


----------



## Prov1

We adopted two new girls this past weekend, the kids named them Hershey and Frankie. Sorry, not the best pic of them.


----------



## athenianratdaddy

-- Shadow, or Sadie for short. She's a black berkshire, dark as the night  She also goes by 'Little Mousie' because she utters these cute little squeaks when I pet her-- Zoe, light lilac berkshire. Zoe means 'life' in Greek and boy, she is the life of the party. Unstoppable, constantly roaming, smelling and exploring, unfazed by anything that comes up in her way. She's also known as 'Little Monkey' because of her comical at times climbing (and falling) antiques. -- Mabsie, or Mabes, mixed (?) grey Berkshire. Her breeder told me that she was experimenting with a new color pattern she called marble. Basically a variation of lilac with alternating lighter and darker grey areas. At first I named her Marbles but it's kinda hard to say all the time so the name eventually evolved to being Mabsie. She also goes by 'Momma' because she is very attentive to, and grooming, both me and the other two rats. I think she would make a very good momma rat, I wish I had the opportunity to breed her.


----------



## MyLilTerrors

My partner named Poppy kind of by accident because he just called her Poppy out of nowhere, like a pet name like "babe" but I said "Poppy! That's perfect." And so it stayed. 

He named Tara because it's "a rat" backwards. ;D

And I named Dot, Spot at first because she has little "spots" or patches on her face but it didn't suit her and I kept calling her "Dot" by mistake. Then my partner didn't like Spot either for a girl but he loved Dot.

That's that.  Nothing too deep but they all have a story or meaning.


----------



## shibezone

My boys are named after characters in the game Dishonored 2! 

Specifically I started with the name Paolo for a white rat because that character turns into a swarm of white rats when killed. There's a power for the player character to eat white rats for mana, thus there was a really funny video of someone chasing all these rats and then a tag cloud below which included 'LOVE THE CRONCH' so I started there because I love that whole thing. So, my dumbo siamese is named Paolo! I think it fits because he's very independent like his namesake.

Then there's Aramis. When I first got the boys Aramis was very shy and would hide a lot, I always found him snuggled up inside boxes or hides, which gave me the impression of a homebody, Aramis Stilton's part in the game involves him being trapped in his home. 

Lastly, there's Jindosh. Jindosh has always been pretty self assured and he's also a little monster, he's the one getting into the most trouble because he's so smart! Kirin Jindosh is an inventor who is very self assured and cocky, the name suits him super well I think! 

Naming Paolo after something I found funny about a game is a byline to my pet naming, my first pet of my very own was a black bear Syrian hamster who I named Belial. Belial didn't live up to her namesake, she was a sweetheart, but in the game Diablo 3 my roommates and I thought the way Deckard Cain said Belial (the Lord of Lies)'s name was so funny we just said it to eachother all the time when we played it together, so I decided when I got my little ham her name would be Belial!


----------



## TheNameIsWater

My boys are named Thorndike and Skinner! I adopted them from my university's behavior lab, and so their names are both influential behavior theorists. Bc I'm a nerd lol.


----------



## NannyToRats

This is a great topic 

We got our first two girls and my son named our grey hooded girl Jilly, after the character Jill Valentine in the Resident Evil game. Her sister was a pink eyed white and he named her Ruby for the colour of her eyes. Both dumbo ears. Ruby sadly passed away in January. Jilly is still a curious, inquisitive little streak of lightning!

Our oldest boy is called Bruce, after Bruce Campbell the actor. He's a little bundle of fun, loves to race around the living room or up and down the stairs. Then we have his daughter Ashleigh - named after Bruce Campbell's character in the Evil Dead films. Both Bruce and Ashleigh are black hooded top ears. Then we have Bruce's son Jimmy. Full name James Ratty McGill after the main character in Better Call Saul. He's our biggest boy and is an absolute cuddly teddy bear.

Then we have Potsu - I named her after my favourite rice bowl from Itsu restaurants! She's a black hooded dumbo who we adopted from Pets at Home. She hadn't been handled well and it took her a long time to come out of her shell but she's much better now. She has a habit of chewing electrical cables so we have to be very careful about where we let her range. Potsu and Jimmy had a litter which gave us two more girls. Furiosa is a black hooded dumbo and she's named after the character in Mad Max Fury Road. She is a delicate little thing and we often refer to her as Furiosa Mouse Face. Then there's her sister Peggy - she's a top ear black hooded and an absolute sweetheart, one of the friendliest rats I've ever met. Originally we were going to sell her with the rest of the litter but decided to keep her and I just thought Peggy suited her. I often sing "Peggy Rat, Peggy Rat, pretty pretty pretty little Peggy Rat" to her 

Ashleigh then had a litter with Bruce, and we kept one of the 20 (!) babies. His colouration on his face from one side looks like a badger's markings, so we called him Badger, then his full name is Brandon Badger Mayhew after a character in Breaking Bad. Unfortunately his temperament has been poor since he got an injury to his foot and had to have medicine every day. We're hoping he'll improve with time.

And finally we bought two males a few weeks ago. We've called them Max and Nux, again after Mad Max Fury Road. Max is dark brown with a white blaze on his forehead, and top ears. Nux is a white rex with dumbo ears and a dark patch around his nose, which is perfect if you know what Nux looks like in the film! Max is a bit of a lazy boy but Nux is like a streak of lightning, he races around his cage and all over the place when we get them out.


----------



## Verucasdad

My current mischief: 1. Bunker - named after my favorite coffee place (Hairless) 2. SuYin - named after the main character in "Love is a Many Splendored Thing" (Siamese coloring) 3. Ripley - named after the main character in "Alien" (black Berkshire) 4. Margot - named after Bette Davis' character in "All About Eve" (SuYin's daughter) 5. Kira - Named after the female gelfling in "The Dark Crystal" SuYin's other daughter) 6. Wembley - named after my favorite Fraggle (unsure) 7. Linus - Nmaed after my favorite Peanuts character (unsure) 8. Roo - named after the character from "Winnie the Pooh" (unsure).


----------



## Verucasdad

My current rats:1)Bunker Fitzgerald - Named after my favorite coffee shop - male hairless top ear 2) SuYin - Named for the main character from the movie "Love is a Many Splendored thing - female Siamese dumbo 3)Ripley Simone - Named after the main character in "Alien" - female black Berkshire top ear 4) Linus James - Named after the Peanuts character - male silverback top ear 5) Margot Bette - Named after the main character in "All About Eve" - female Siamese (SuYin's daughter) dumbo 6) Kira Rayne - Named after the female gelfling in "The Dark Crystal" - female Siamese (SuYin's daughter) dumbo 7) Wembley Boris - Named after my favorite fraggle - male unknown dumbo 8) Roo Blair - Named after Roo from "Winnie the Pooh"As you see, I also give them middle names (except SuYin). These are usually inspired by the second place name from my list.


----------



## libbyw

I just got my 3 saturday and they are the Squeekerdink sisters Pipzy, Gabby and Sophie (was supposed to be stella but I keep accidentally calling her Sophie so Sophie it is! )


----------



## Vampiric Conure

My girls are Proxima (named after Proxima Centauri, our closest solar neighbor), Prima (named after a Transformer) and Solus (also named after a Transformer). The only one who's got an official name glued to them is Proxima, who's my rex. The other two - double rexes - will have to wait a while before I decide on who fits what name


----------



## writingonwalls

Tink- It's a name I absolutely love and it seemed to fit our gray hooded rat quite well. Tinkerbell to me is independent and stubborn, which exactly describes our rattie.

Alice- Since Tink and Alice were a bonded pair and Tink stemmed from Tinkerbell, I was looking for another Disney name. Alice was chosen because she was inquisitive and had beige fur. Coincidentally, Alice means kind. Alice was the sweetest, cuddliest, kindest rat I've had. There's no better name for my sweet girl.

Opal- Opal is our adopted PEW. When her eyes catch the light, they turn from pink to an opal, iridescent color. This name was unknowingly chosen by my sister, who mentioned her eyes as "opal, unlike anything I've ever seen before".

Elise- I wanted our new babies to have sweet old fashioned elegant names. Elise was the first one I chose. It means God is satisfaction. When we first got her, she was calm and just wanted to snuggle. She's our black rat.

Maisie- This is a name I absolutely love. The spelling and all. This name was originally going to go to Elise and vice versa. However after holding them it became quite clear our Siamese rat would be Maisie. Her name means Pearl, child of light, which goes well with her lovely white coat.

Willow- This was a name I mentioned that my husband immediately liked, and I was like "really? Why did I suggest this name? I'm not sure about it." BUT Out of the three babies, I named her first. She is an agouti rat which reminds me a lot of squirrels in nature. Willow means graceful. I also call her Squirrel lol.


----------



## RK800

Babes Azazel was named by me before I even got her, haha! I spent a lot of time picking out a first and last name, as I always do for my pets. Babes - there's a mods for my favorite video game where you can have a rat named, you guessed it, Babes. Azazel - a fallen angel and the name associated with the scapegoat rite. I'm a TST Satanist, like the way it sounded, love goats, you get the idea.


----------



## Marie5656

My first pair were Roxy and Daisy. I got them at a shelter. Roxy's name just came to me when I first met her. Daisy was named by my husband.My second pair were Dot and Dash. Dot had a row of spots down her back..thus Dot. Dash, her sister, had a couple lines on her back. Dash.My current pair just kind of named themselves. Bear is the bigger of the two, a little bear. Max just seemed to fit the name.


----------

